# Me, Myself and Super DMZ



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 16, 2011)

Started my Super DMZ rx stack this morning, and will try and update my progress as much as possible. For starters, I am 42, weigh 171lbs, not sure on my BF %, but will post pics of before and afters. Been training off and on since I was in my early 20's, and this will be my 3rd PH run, the last being 1 Andro Rx. Looking forward to what this stuff can do, as the reviews have been nothing short of stellar! 

Week 1-4
Super DMZ rx 2x e/d
Adv Cycle Supp 2x e/d
E-control rx 3x e/d
Anabolic Matrix 2x e/d

Week 5-8
Adv Cycle Supp 2x e/d
E-control rx 3x e/d
Anabolic Matrix 2x e/d


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds great looking forward to seeing the weekly results. Keep Pumpin'!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

awesome, keep us updated!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 16, 2011)

subbd


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 16, 2011)

great!

im in

subbd


----------



## GMO (Aug 16, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Started my Super DMZ rx stack this morning, and will try and update my progress as much as possible. For starters, I am 42, weigh 171lbs, not sure on my BF %, but will post pics of before and afters. Been training off and on since I was in my early 20's, and this will be my 3rd PH run, the last being 1 Andro Rx. Looking forward to what this stuff can do, as the reviews have been nothing short of stellar!
> 
> Week 1-4
> Super DMZ rx 2x e/d
> ...


 
Why the e-control? The active steroids in Super DMZ do not aromatize. 

You are also going to want to run a SERM like clomid for your PCT. SuperDMZ is a powerful compound that is going to shut you down.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> Why the e-control? The active steroids in Super DMZ do not aromatize.
> 
> You are also going to want to run a SERM like clomid for your PCT. SuperDMZ is a powerful compound that is going to shut you down.



AI's are beneficial during *any *androgen cycle, excess testosterone can and will get converted to estrogen (estradiol/E2).


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've heard varying answers as to whether a serm is necessary...I'll order some clomid this week to be safe.


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 16, 2011)

you'll love it. Day 3 you'll know something is different, day 5 appetite will increase, day 7 you'll notice your w/o is easier and you have gained 8 POUNDS!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> I've heard varying answers as to whether a serm is necessary...I'll order some clomid this week to be safe.



good idea.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 16, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> you'll love it. Day 3 you'll know something is different, day 5 appetite will increase, day 7 you'll notice your w/o is easier and you have gained 8 POUNDS!!



Can't wait...I did notice a headache after the first dose last night, and then after the first one this morning, wasn't quite as bad today as last night.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's where I'm starting...171lbs, like I said, not sure on the BF%


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 16, 2011)

If I were ever to do a ph cycle im sure it would look very similar to this. subbed


----------



## DeathMetal (Aug 16, 2011)

Subbed, running this in October.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 17, 2011)

Had an awesome back and tricep workout this morning! Felt really good. Got on the scale this morning at 173lbs, thought this to be strange as I weighed less last night. 

No headache this morning after first dose.


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 17, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Had an awesome back and tricep workout this morning! Felt really good. Got on the scale this morning at 173lbs, thought this to be strange as I weighed less last night.
> 
> No headache this morning after first dose.



Nice Brotha keep pumpin lookin great!


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice thread. 
What's your diet and workout program look like?


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 17, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Nice thread.
> What's your diet and workout program look like?



My diet is pretty good, just trying to consume more protein than what I normally do. 

Sun...legs and abs
Mon...shoulders and biceps
Tue...30 mins cardio and calves
Wed...back and triceps
Thurs...30 min cardio
Fri...chest and calves
Sat. Off

Question regarding clomid...should I start this on week 5 or after the 8th week?


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 17, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> My diet is pretty good, just trying to consume more protein than what I normally do.



Not sure what pretty good means? Pretty good for what exactly? Are you trying to put on size or finishing a cut?



Showstopper1969 said:


> Sun...legs and abs
> Mon...shoulders and biceps
> Tue...30 mins cardio and calves
> Wed...back and triceps
> ...


Not sure what this is? Except for the cardio it's a list of bodyparts and doesn't tell me anything. If this is the same program(whatever it is) that you have been doing previous to the cycle then I would get a new routine to change things up and put yourself in a better position for progression.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 17, 2011)

great base man

now just pack on da lbs 

thats an interesting split


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 17, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Not sure what pretty good means? Pretty good for what exactly? Are you trying to put on size or finishing a cut?
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is? Except for the cardio it's a list of bodyparts and doesn't tell me anything. If this is the same program(whatever it is) that you have been doing previous to the cycle then I would get a new routine to change things up and put yourself in a better position for progression.



Trying to put on size, and "pretty good" means it's not perfect, but gets me by. And I wasn't aware you wanted each idividual exercise for each individual body part...so what would you recommend for progression, as you put it?

Always looking for ways to improve. How would you switch it?

And here is a sample of my daily food intake

5:00 am  26 gram protein shake and 1/2 cup oatmeal (pre workout)
7:00 am 52 gram protein shake
10:00am 6oz chicken on 1/2 piece whole wheat bread
1:00pm 6 oz chicken on 1/2 piece whole wheat bread
3:30 tuna steak with broccoli 
7:00 6 oz steak with corn and asparagus
9:30 26 gram shake with 1/2 cup oatmeal


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 17, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> great base man
> 
> now just pack on da lbs
> 
> thats an interesting split



Any recommendations on what would be better, like I said, always looking for ways to improve.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 17, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Trying to put on size, and "pretty good" means it's not perfect, but gets me by. And I wasn't aware you wanted each idividual exercise for each individual body part...so what would you recommend for progression, as you put it?
> 
> Always looking for ways to improve. How would you switch it?
> 
> ...



The diet looks fine as long as it provides enough calories to gain weight. Do you know(approximately of course) what your maintence is? Have you been gaining weight?

From your response i'll assume you have been doing that split or something very similiar for awhile. So i would switch to something different like 5/3/1(built in periodization) or a push/pull routine(stickies in the training forum) that's dominated by compound movements. Those are just my recommendations, there are a ton of programs out there and alot of them are very good. 
Here is a good read on linear periodization and some good sample routines
getlifting.info » Linear Periodization
Changing programs/exercises will cause your body to adapt to the new stresses by growing new muscle. In addition, it will reduce repetitive motion injuries and boredom.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks PushAndPull! I will check that out, and yes I have been using that same routine for the last year. I do not know what my maintenance is, and always stay around 170 in weigh, soooooo I guess what I'm currently eating is my maintenance!


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 17, 2011)

stopper, did u ever goto fitday and start a diet journal? you'd be surprised how insightfull it is. Don't take the dmz/matrix combo w/o food, might give you heartburn. let me know how ur sleep's affected about day 6.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 17, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Thanks PushAndPull! I will check that out, and yes I have been using that same routine for the last year. I do not know what my maintenance is, and always stay around 170 in weigh, soooooo I guess what I'm currently eating is my maintenance!



No problem. Since you're currently on a maintenance I would add an additional 500 calories daily. You might want to add something less fibrous if you feel really stuffed. Oatmeal/wheat bread are very fibrous/filling and that sometimes can be a problem when gaining weight. Looking/posting in the diet and nutrition forum can't hurt. Best of luck.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 17, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> stopper, did u ever goto fitday and start a diet journal? you'd be surprised how insightfull it is. Don't take the dmz/matrix combo w/o food, might give you heartburn. let me know how ur sleep's affected about day 6.



I did not, but will do. I don't sleep well as it is...


----------



## DeathMetal (Aug 17, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Thanks PushAndPull! I will check that out, and yes I have been using that same routine for the last year. I do not know what my maintenance is, and always stay around 170 in weigh, soooooo I guess what I'm currently eating is my maintenance!



*Men*: BMR = 66 + ( 6.23 x weight in pounds ) + ( 12.7 x height in inches ) - ( 6.8 x age in year )

Then use the activity factor times the BMR



If you are sedentary (little or no exercise) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.2
If you are lightly active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.375
If you are moderatetely active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.55
If you are very active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days a week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.725
If you are extra active (very hard exercise/sports & physical job or 2x training) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.9


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 17, 2011)

DeathMetal said:


> *Men*: BMR = 66 + ( 6.23 x weight in pounds ) + ( 12.7 x height in inches ) - ( 6.8 x age in year )
> 
> Then use the activity factor times the BMR
> 
> ...



3534


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 17, 2011)

Very good base to start with, will be interesting to see where you end at.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 18, 2011)

Day 3 nothing to report, just a 30 min run on the treadmil...did notice sweating a lot more, seemed my body temp was higher. Ready to hit the iron tomorrow!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 19, 2011)

Weight is up to 173.6 this morning! Awesome workout this morning...could have been there for 2 hours today, but the little think called work seems to get in the way. Felt really strong...set a personal best on the hammer strength decline...135 on each side for 8 reps, an incline 100 x8!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 19, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Weight is up to 173.6 this morning! Awesome workout this morning...could have been there for 2 hours today, but the little think called work seems to get in the way. Felt really strong...set a personal best on the hammer strength decline...135 on each side for 8 reps, an incline 100 x8!



Nice I am glad to see that this product is working for you! Make sure your taking the most of it nutritionally too and not only in the gym! We want updates on your diet also! Keep Pumpin' Brotha your doing great!!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 19, 2011)

the_warchief said:


> Nice I am glad to see that this product is working for you! Make sure your taking the most of it nutritionally too and not only in the gym! We want updates on your diet also! Keep Pumpin' Brotha your doing great!!



My diet is pretty much the same every day, see previous post first page...although I am adding more chicken and another shake to get my calories up...any suggestions for upping my calories, other than the shake?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 19, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Weight is up to 173.6 this morning! Awesome workout this morning...could have been there for 2 hours today, but the little think called work seems to get in the way. Felt really strong...set a personal best on the hammer strength decline...135 on each side for 8 reps, an incline 100 x8!


 
nice man already gained 2.6 lbs and its only what day 4


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 20, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> My diet is pretty much the same every day, see previous post first page...although I am adding more chicken and another shake to get my calories up...any suggestions for upping my calories, other than the shake?


 
YES! If your looking to get your calories up then simply eat more! You could eat more good fats because those are calorically dense but I would just reccomend stepping up the portions! Take advantage of this bro your gonna gain some great weight!

Also check out my sustanon log!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/140092-sustanon-log.html#post2428755


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 20, 2011)

Day 5...off day, but holy shit...stepped on the scale this morning at 175lbs! I don't feel any different, but muscles feel a LOT harder.


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 20, 2011)

awesome


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 20, 2011)

good shit! Im the same way with the DMZ. You start to harden up quick, and I still have a little pump in my bi's from a workout 2 days ago


----------



## GMO (Aug 20, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> My diet is pretty much the same every day, see previous post first page...although I am adding more chicken and another shake to get my calories up...any suggestions for upping my calories, other than the shake?



Add GHRP-6 into the mix and you'll be eating everything in sight.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome leg day this morning...295x6, which I was only able to get 295x2 last Sunday! Want to double my body weight in squats!  Woke up this morning, looked really lean, but very solid look and feel...weight was 174. This stuff rocks! Can't wait to see what the next 3 weeks has in store!

Question...would I start clomid at the end of week 4 (end of DMZ) or the end of week eight?


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 21, 2011)

day 14, solid 8+pounds. Start end of week 4


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> day 14, solid 8+pounds. Start end of week 4



Nice!


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 21, 2011)

run it at the end of week 4.

week 5: 100mg ed, broken up in 50mg morning/50mg night
weeks 6-8 50mg ed


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

very nice ill be watching this!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 6...another PR on shoulders. Where I was doing 100x6 on the hammer strength shoulder press, did 115x7 today...it's funny that I still don't feel any different, but strength has definitely gone up! 176lbs on the scale this morning! This stuff is no joke! Still need to up my calories today!

No sides to report.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 23, 2011)

Off day today...on the scale this morning at 178.2lbs...feeling a little bloated today.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 24, 2011)

Week 1...started 170.8lbs...ended 178.8


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Day 6...another PR on shoulders. Where I was doing 100x6 on the hammer strength shoulder press, did 115x7 today...it's funny that I still don't feel any different, but strength has definitely gone up! 176lbs on the scale this morning! This stuff is no joke! Still need to up my calories today!
> 
> No sides to report.



What are you expecting to feel differently? 

Those increases in strength is the shit isnt it?! Have you every thought about or are you doing drop sets, triple drop sets, supersets and giant sets? superdmz rocked my world and with it going to complete exhaustion was extremely exhilarating.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 24, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> What are you expecting to feel differently?
> 
> Those increases in strength is the shit isnt it?! Have you every thought about or are you doing drop sets, triple drop sets, supersets and giant sets? superdmz rocked my world and with it going to complete exhaustion was extremely exhilarating.



I keep reading about people feeling like they are "on" something, where as I feel no different. The strength is amazing...been doing  drop sets to mix it up a little.


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 24, 2011)

finishing of w/o with push ups and dips can DESTROY tour tris. People that have never used it wouldn't beleive it, but, you can SEE a difference with each w/o. Going to failure takes on new meaning, because you are able to push "failure" so far back from where it should be.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 29, 2011)

Almost done with week 2 and I can tell my strength has increased quite a bit. Curling 50lb db's with ease today. Weight still around 177, although my calories have been lower than they should be...will try and get more calories in this week.


----------



## |Z| (Aug 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> Add GHRP-6 into the mix and you'll be eating everything in sight.



notice any increases in tendon or connective tissue regeneration/stength/repair


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 31, 2011)

Strong back day today...love doing deadlifts with this stuff! Having a little lower back pain, and the balls (what's left of them) ache from time to time...other than that, still loving the strength gains, still hovering around the 177lb mark.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 31, 2011)

haha nice! my dmz just came in the mail!


----------



## oufinny (Aug 31, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Awesome leg day this morning...295x6, which I was only able to get 295x2 last Sunday! Want to double my body weight in squats!  Woke up this morning, looked really lean, but very solid look and feel...weight was 174. This stuff rocks! Can't wait to see what the next 3 weeks has in store!
> 
> Question...would I start clomid at the end of week 4 (end of DMZ) or the end of week eight?



Clomid the next day after your dose of SuperDMZ (so day 1 of week 5).  It is Superdrol and DMZ, you will be shut down so do 100/75/50/50 or something like that.  I got shut down hard on DMZ and you will need the clomid even if you think you don't; trust me your nuts will be raisins at the end of week 4.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 31, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Strong back day today...love doing deadlifts with this stuff! Having a little lower back pain, and the balls (what's left of them) ache from time to time...other than that, still loving the strength gains, still hovering around the 177lb mark.



I would up your food intake since you are only up 6 pounds unless weight gain is not your goal.  If you add in some Omega T-Force it will help bring the boys back to normal size even when you are on cycle, it did the trick for me once I added it in.  HCG is ideal but not everyone is willing to do that.  Orbit sells the T-Force and it would be ideal to start it now and run it through PCT along with some DAA and your Clomid.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 31, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I would up your food intake since you are only up 6 pounds unless weight gain is not your goal.  If you add in some Omega T-Force it will help bring the boys back to normal size even when you are on cycle, it did the trick for me once I added it in.  HCG is ideal but not everyone is willing to do that.  Orbit sells the T-Force and it would be ideal to start it now and run it through PCT along with some DAA and your Clomid.



GTG with the clomid...about a half bottle of T-Force left over from my 1-Andro RX run. Will up my calories, but I forget to eat sometimes!


----------



## ovr40 (Sep 1, 2011)

pulled 325 on deds, back pumps were so severe I had to rest 20 min in oreder to continue. At the time, i thought i had pulled a muscle it was so bad, up 9-11 pounds. Eating less when the gut gets larger. Amazing recovery, took the harley down through kentucky for 5 days so i did w/o for the week consecutively, my deds 12 hrs after my presses and set prs on BOTH!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 1, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> pulled 325 on deds, back pumps were so severe I had to rest 20 min in oreder to continue. At the time, i thought i had pulled a muscle it was so bad, up 9-11 pounds. Eating less when the gut gets larger. Amazing recovery, took the harley down through kentucky for 5 days so i did w/o for the week consecutively, my deds 12 hrs after my presses and set prs on BOTH!




ya dude back pumps suck!

prs?! nice man!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 1, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> pulled 325 on deds, back pumps were so severe I had to rest 20 min in oreder to continue. At the time, i thought i had pulled a muscle it was so bad, up 9-11 pounds. Eating less when the gut gets larger. Amazing recovery, took the harley down through kentucky for 5 days so i did w/o for the week consecutively, my deds 12 hrs after my presses and set prs on BOTH!



My lower back is still hurting from yesterday! And I'm with you, gut started getting larger, so I backed down on the calories...although I'm torn on that because I wanna grow dammit!


----------



## TJTJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> My lower back is still hurting from yesterday! And I'm with you, gut started getting larger, so I backed down on the calories...although I'm torn on that because I wanna grow dammit!



Are you doing any cardio? If so, how long and at what heart rate are you maintaining it?


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 1, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Are you doing any cardio? If so, how long and at what heart rate are you maintaining it?



I do 30mins on the treadmill twice a week at about 140bpm...my gut getting larger seemed like more of a bloat than anything, because it flat and hard right now.


----------



## TJTJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> I do 30mins on the treadmill twice a week at about 140bpm...my gut getting larger seemed like more of a bloat than anything, because it flat and hard right now.



you're HR is too high IMO. At 42 you're burning muscle at those bpm . keep it in the 115-120's. thats a rough estimate for your fat burning zone for your age.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome leg workout today...did 275x8 on squats, slow reps...after squats and hack squats, the lower back pumps were killer! Ouch! Weight this morning 178.2lbs.


----------



## DeathMetal (Sep 4, 2011)

Start loading up on some Taurine and postassium, my brother...these have always worked wonders for quelling the pumps!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 4, 2011)

DeathMetal said:


> Start loading up on some Taurine and postassium, my brother...these have always worked wonders for quelling the pumps!



Will try it...thanks brother!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 7, 2011)

Starting my last week of DMZ, hoping to put on a few more pounds this last week...sitting at 180.2 right now. Had a great back workout today, but the lower back pumps  after deadlifts today were bad. I felt strong last week, but seemed VERY strong today!


----------



## DeathMetal (Sep 7, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Starting my last week of DMZ, hoping to put on a few more pounds this last week...sitting at 180.2 right now. Had a great back workout today, but the lower back pumps  after deadlifts today were bad. I felt strong last week, but seemed VERY strong today!



Did you try taking the taurine and potassium?  How are the gains, any water weight?  I'm probably running DMZ towards the end of the year, very interested to see how you make out.  Good luck!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 7, 2011)

DeathMetal said:


> Did you try taking the taurine and potassium?  How are the gains, any water weight?  I'm probably running DMZ towards the end of the year, very interested to see how you make out.  Good luck!



I haven't had time to get any Death, I'm on my last week of DMZ, so probably won't bother this round...but I would definitely run DMZ again, and will try the potassium/taurine then. The gains have been phenomenal, up 10lbs...will give the final verdict after my pct.


----------



## DeathMetal (Sep 7, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> I haven't had time to get any Death, I'm on my last week of DMZ, so probably won't bother this round...but I would definitely run DMZ again, and will try the potassium/taurine then. The gains have been phenomenal, up 10lbs...will give the final verdict after my pct.



Good deal, brother.  Just don't skimp on the pics, let's see how those 10lbs stacked up!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 7, 2011)

DeathMetal said:


> Good deal, brother.  Just don't skimp on the pics, let's see how those 10lbs stacked up!



Taken this morning


----------



## ovr40 (Sep 7, 2011)

started @150, 168 this morning.x-tending 2 weeks


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 7, 2011)

Im gonna finish up my cycle with this stuff. Hopefully my experience is like yours.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 7, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> started @150, 168 this morning.x-tending 2 weeks



Very nice!


----------



## TJTJ (Sep 8, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> I haven't had time to get any Death, I'm on my last week of DMZ, so probably won't bother this round...but I would definitely run DMZ again, and will try the potassium/taurine then. The gains have been phenomenal, up 10lbs...will give the final verdict after my pct.



Keep us up to date with your pct.

Looking good brother!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 17, 2011)

Last day of DMZ yesterday, holding weight of 181lbs. Had a PR today...315x5 on squats! And can I also mention that clomid tastes like ass!


----------

